# Oxygen - Driver Vorbau



## JSER (31. März 2007)

MTB Oxygen - Driver Vorbau 110 mm *6° 31,8 mm

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Oxygen-Drive...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

